# Natural Section?



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I dont and havent usede this before (make a suggestion) so forgive me if this was suggested in 1997 and I didnt see it.

Quite straight forward really... a natural section. Sure the gobsh!te users will complain but the decent fellows wont. I just think it will be a place for natty pencil neck girls to discuss topics :-D .

I often read through training, nutrition of a great thread to read that the guy also takes a list of things I cant and wont take. So it kind of ruins what would usually be a great routine/advice for me to adopt.

If there is a section and I havent seen it where is it?

There is an AAS section afterall?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i misread the title and was expectin a thread on darwinism


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha very good. Sorry mate.

I am just asking the Gods to see what they think. I dont think there is a Natty section. I have looked at other forums as I am sick of the stories about super human strength and men turning in to the hulk ripping up a building with their bare hands and then punching someone to the moon.

I totally understand this is a minority of kids that pretend to do AAS but its annoying and I'd sooner know there is a section where the posts are of natural content where I can absorb knowing it matches my goals and my lifestyle.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think its a great idea 

maybe you could start one ?

i would not fit into the mold but think its only fair to have a natty section .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

To be honest Uhan - All AAS users were natural at sometime and some of the best input for me personally has come from those who use steroids etc. For me its alot easier to follow a routine, diet and other variables when that person posting isnt on something I am not i.e natural.

I'd still expect the serious training, sensible users to post up as they would add value to it. Just not the idiots that talk about men turning green and ripping shirts off. They give a bad name to the board, the sport, the industry and AAS.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I read it as Natural Selection too ... must be having a dyslexic morning ...

Are there that many of us Natty's on here I wonder ??? (doesn't seem like it sometimes!)

May be a good idea , diet, general supplements, how to increase lifting strength and muscle without going over to the "dark side" :scared: etc ... etc ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

as greshie says diet training supps id also like to see natty comps listed in there too as i do think that knowledge on the subject could help alot of guys even more so the quick fix generation see that steroids are not the be all and end all , wonder if there is any natty mods that are willing to help out ? or indeed create a natty mod ??

for the record i am not natty but think it is a great idea .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i do think its a good idea mate.

training and diet can be very different for us nattys compared to those who are assisted.

but it would be shame if alot of the assisted guys didnt post in there as alot of them know how to train both assisted and unassisted.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Exactly my point mate. Well lets see what the Gods say.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This has been discussed before... but times do change.

Post a poll, if there is a clear majority of people who think it is a good idea then we'll implement it.

L


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lorian said:


> This has been discussed before... but times do change.
> 
> Post a poll, if there is a clear majority of people who think it is a good idea then we'll implement it.
> 
> L


sounds fair to me


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Post a poll in an AAS dominated forum for a Natural section? I think the majority wouldnt post, the plebs would post against leaving it a no show.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its all in the wording m8


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Im up for a natural section!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Post a poll in an AAS dominated forum for a Natural section? I think the majority wouldnt post, the plebs would post against leaving it a no show.


You won't know if you don't try .....


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

cant hurt to try tho i think the natty wud be up for it and like u said everyone was once a natty..


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, they would not have to vote for, but they don't have to vote against, if you know what I mean. Why would it mater to them. Hmm I don't mean to speak like there is an us and them kind of way, but the people on here are cool so.......... I think they should man up and let there be a section for natural  .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I like to think I am good with words but its up, lets vote and get it sorted.


----------

